# Stanley Model .02 Motor 91258



## Lotsofprojects (Apr 17, 2012)

Recently picked up the router at a estate sale. I cannnot find a lock for the router shaft when replacing a bit. Help?

Dean


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Look on the top of the router for a push in button.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Mod...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b2455e12
===



Lotsofprojects said:


> Recently picked up the router at a estate sale. I cannnot find a lock for the router shaft when replacing a bit. Help?
> 
> Dean


----------



## av# (Jun 26, 2017)

*Stanley 91258 motor*

This model has a built in shaft lock feature. Disconnect power to the router. Move the yellow on-off slide switch handle to the off position. Now push the handle upwards and outwards a bit and rotate the collet nut/spindle slowly by hand until you hear a click. This is the point where internally, a slot on the slide engages the armature shaft and locks it preventing it from turning. You may now use a single 3/4" open end wrench to loosen/tighten the collet nut. If the bit won't come loose, striking the bit end inward lightly with a mallet or some wood should dislodge it without damaging anything. When you're done merely push the yellow handle inward and downward at which point you may restore the power and use the on/off switch positions to operate the router. Make sure never to engage the shaft lock feature while the router is still spinning.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum av#. 

Please consider giving your first name. We are a friendly bunch here and a first name helps.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome AV.


----------

